# Strano problema efivars

## nollo

Salve a tutti 

sono relativamente nuovo di gentoo, che uso da qualche mese con soddisfazione. Qualche giorno fa ho effettuato una nuova installazione in ambiente unstable e mi si presenta un piccolo problema. Premesso che il mio sistema usa una m/b asus uefi, chiaramente per fare l'installazione del sistema base in uefi bisogna appoggiarsi a un live cd uefi, nel mio caso systemrescuecd (che usa un kernel precedente alla serie 3.8)  l'installazione va a buon fine, installo tutto quello che voglio, il sistema funziona benissimo, kernel installato 3.8.7 ma se uso grub2-install o efibootmgr per aggiungere voci nella nvram della m/b i comandi non vanno a buon fine (eventualmente sempre in chroot con systemrescuecd riesco a fare le modifiche).

 Tengo a precisare che nel kernel le opzioni relative a efi sono corrette (uso questa m/b e gentoo ormai da qualche mese e non ho mai avuto problemi). Penso che il problema sia da addebitare al kernel versione 3.8: leggendo vari wiki mi sono accorto che la cartella /sys/firmware/efi/efivars è vuota mentre quella /sys/firmware/efi/vars è piena. Grub2-install dice che il comando va a buon fine ma scrive in /boot/efi e non scrive nella nvram, efibootmgr lista le entries e nulla più.

Qualche info:

```

Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.0, glibc-2.17, 3.8.7-ck1-ck x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.7-ck1-ck-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16433688 total,  14724056 free

KiB Swap:    7340024 total,   7340024 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 14 Apr 2013 11:45:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.13.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.0

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.8 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo x-my_ebuilds

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/my_ebuilds"

SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gpm gtk handbook hwdb iconv ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline scanner sdl semantic-desktop session sound spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd thumbnail tiff tk truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="canon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it us" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

sto usando un kernel patchato ma anche con il kernel ufficiale la situazione non cambia

/etc/fstab

```

UUID=40BC-0E0E                                  /boot/efi       vfat            defaults                0 0

UUID=6d24047a-74d4-4254-8acc-1e8c09580a00       /               ext4            defaults,noatime        0 1

UUID=0a6aadb1-5c6a-439e-a437-abbe51a9625e       none            swap            sw                      0 0

UUID=dec9a4f5-0317-47e5-a8f5-5ef78985d7ce       /home           xfs             defaults,noatime        0 2

UUID=612b9cbe-65fe-40f7-ac16-8cd437131351       none            swap            sw                      0 0

UUID=6624f44a-5479-4fbd-a295-fc0f9d8b309c       /mnt/Dati       xfs             defaults,noatime        0 2

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           rw,exec         0 0

```

Grazie

----------

## nollo

Ciao

mi rispondo da solo ...

giusto per fare una prova ho compilato e installato il kernel ufficiale 3.7.10 e tutto funziona correttamente, grub2-install scrive su /boot/efi e nella nvram il nuovo bootloader-id, quindi il problema si verifica con la serie 3.8 ...

----------

